# The Starfish Story



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

*This is why Rescues do what we do... even if it makes a difference to just one animal...*

*The Starfish Story*

A young man is walking along the ocean and sees a beach on which thousands and thousands of starfish have washed ashore. Further along he sees an old man, walking slowly and stooping often, picking up one starfish after another and tossing each one gently into the ocean.
"Why are you throwing starfish into the ocean?," he asks.
"Because the sun is up and the tide is going out and if I don't throw them further in they will die."
"But, old man, don't you realize there are miles and miles of beach and starfish all along it! You can't possibly save them all, you can't even save one-tenth of them. In fact, even if you work all day, your efforts won't make any difference at all."
The old man listened calmly and then bent down to pick up another starfish and throw it into the sea.
"It made a difference to that one."


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

That is beautiful!!!!!


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Darn right "It made a difference to that one." I would have a herd of rescues if my budget allowed it, but one at a time works for me.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

GoldenCamper said:


> Darn right "It made a difference to that one." I would have a herd of rescues if my budget allowed it, but one at a time works for me.


I agrre! It had made a big difference from the ones I've rescued.:


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cham*

Cham

The Starfish Story is so true!!

I am unable to do "hands on" rescue, but do what I can, I email rescues for dogs in High Kill Shelters. When you learn that a dog who was on death row has been rescued, the feeling is unbelievable. What a difference in one life can be made by a call or an email-you might save a dogs life!


----------



## ruby55 (Mar 24, 2009)

I've heard this story before. It's one of my favorites. I quote it all the time.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Of all the plaques on the Sanctuary wall the two that mean so much to HBGRR are the two Starfish Awards that HBGRR has been awarded by the Golden Retriever Club of America's National Rescue Committee. Jody & Mike Jones have won as individuals and HBGRR as the Group.


----------

